# Can cockatiels eat oats?



## CrazyBirdie (Nov 5, 2012)

I have some oats and was wondering if I could feed them as a treat.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is a thread to help:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32787&highlight=oats

I've only heard of people using them in birdie bread recipes though.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Plain oats are fine (either cooked or raw). They're part of most seed mixes - if you read the label you'll usually see oat groats listed there. Avoid the "doctored up" type for humans that have added sugar and/or artificial ingredients.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Otway occasionally gets given some very posh organic oat clusters with dried fruity pieces in his snack pot. Not often but he does love them.


----------

